# Movie Party Gardening Event



## Justin (May 29, 2018)

Another gardening event starts tomorrow night! Looks like some new tables and chairs, and most importantly THOSE TREES.

https://twitter.com/animalcrossing/status/1001497162138705921


----------



## MopyDream44 (May 29, 2018)

Dang those trees are awesome! If we ever get a Switch version, I hope we see more variety in flowers, trees, and landscapes!


----------



## ESkill (May 29, 2018)

Oh boy. My hours got reduced at work for next week so I'll have plenty of time to play haha. The only event Ive been able to complete so far was Katie's, let's see if I can get two in a row. I'm excited.


----------



## calamitybot (May 29, 2018)

All these events are draining the soul out of my body. OH my GOd.

Also, I'm betting that Digby will host, since some dataminers on reddit or something found his face in the game's code or whatever. Digby pls


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 29, 2018)

Very cool!  I'll have to try to play as much as possible.  Unfortunately all my work is due by the end of the week but hopefully I'll have some free time.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 29, 2018)

Wow, nice. I wonder who the host for the event will be.

- - - Post Merge - - -



calamitybot said:


> All these events are draining the soul out of my body. OH my GOd.
> 
> Also, I'm betting that Digby will host, since some dataminers on reddit or something found his face in the game's code or whatever. Digby pls


DigBEE. Get it?


----------



## PaperCat (May 29, 2018)

finally another event where i like the items and will use them.the last one being the goth items. the items seems to fit my weird retro vintage rustic thing camp.


----------



## ESkill (May 29, 2018)

PaperCat said:


> finally another event where i like the items and will use them.the last one being the goth items. the items seems to fit my weird retro vintage rustic thing camp.



I love the new modern amenities! I like that they're not the sleek modern, but like mid-century modern. I love atomic ranch style stuff too.


----------



## PaperCat (May 29, 2018)

ESkill said:


> I love the new modern amenities! I like that they're not the sleek modern, but like mid-century modern. I love atomic ranch style stuff too.



Yeah, def more 70's mid-century modern. which I am okay with. Fits the vibe my camp is going for. I do like the more modern stuff, like the minimalist set but I dig these new event items.


----------



## Bcat (May 29, 2018)

These are all amazing but: GARDENING *screaming*


----------



## PaperCat (May 29, 2018)

Bcat said:


> These are all amazing but: GARDENING *screaming*



I agree. I have the worst luck with them. We need more variety with events.


----------



## Vizionari (May 30, 2018)

prob has been said before, but I NEED those TREES!!!!


----------



## FlowerChild313 (May 30, 2018)

I personally am pretty excited for this event. 
I've only just found out about the game before Katie's fruit party 
And this theme seems super cute. 
It goes together so well with what's going on, 
The style is similar to the wooden modern furniture yet the color scheme jives with the stitches cookies and even encorporates the flags in the new birch tree background! 
Annnd of course the honey comb bees and library and flowers match the furniture too and it's too cute! 


ALSO! Okay so now that the event started.. does anyone know the difference between the "white art-blossom seeds+" ones and the regular white art blossom seeds are? 
Or is this just a glitch? Because they show up as two separate seed bags in my inventory. (Blue ones are also in inventory). 
OH nevermind! After a closer look the plus ones blooom
In 30 seconds vs 3 hours!!

~also I'm kinda sad all they have is duplicate chairs and tees this time.  
No other clothes this half or a single tree..


----------



## Hat' (May 31, 2018)

*The new event !*

What do you think of it ???
I think it looks SUPER DUPER cool and beautiful !!! I love the vibe it gives.
I hope we'll have those modern looking furnitures in AC Switch.


----------



## Garrett (May 31, 2018)

It's probably my favourite furniture set so far. Plus, I love Digby's hat. I want one in real life.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 31, 2018)

I’m going to work on the flowers you can buy first. And when I get all of the creatures you can catch with the flowers you can buy, I’ll work on the flowers you can only get by villagers or sharing.


----------



## Fresh (May 31, 2018)

I really wish we could trade flowers for chairs but I’m enjoying it so far.


----------



## PaperCat (May 31, 2018)

I just hope RNG likes me for once with catch rates cause I love the items from this event.


----------



## Emberlyn (May 31, 2018)

I wasn't as thrilled about the event furniture, but the new cookie stuff!!!! AH love it!


----------



## Flare (May 31, 2018)

Oh man looks like the Birch Tree terrains aren't for free from Digby. D: 
That's fine I guess. 

I really like the items that Digby gives though, one of my favorite event item sets so far.


----------



## Katelyn (May 31, 2018)

Flare said:


> Oh man looks like the Birch Tree terrains aren't for free from Digby. D:
> That's fine I guess.
> 
> I really like the items that Digby gives though, one of my favorite event item sets so far.



Ignore me, I just looked at the edited datamine and what I said is inacurate lol


----------



## Biyaya (May 31, 2018)

Those bumblecubes are so cubic. It's so cute.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 31, 2018)

The items are okay.  I'm mostly playing for the clothing and the movie screen lol.


----------



## Bcat (May 31, 2018)

I love the bees! they're adorable. I mainly want the leaf tickets and the trees though. But it looks like the trees won't be a thing until the second half


----------



## Sheando (Jun 1, 2018)

This is my favorite flower event so far! For the first time, I’m actually really excited about getting all the items.


----------



## Roald_fan (Jun 1, 2018)

I LOVE the furniture!  The flowers are cute, the bumblecubes are adorable...I think this is also my favorite gardening event so far.  Also, I love the whole "my boss says I need to work on my 'work-life balance' so I'm looking for cute bees" theme because one of the reasons I enjoy this game is that it's a nice break from work.


----------



## J087 (Jun 2, 2018)

Just completed the first two tasks. 
thanks for sharing so much!


----------



## Bcat (Jun 2, 2018)

I’m almost done with first half rewards so it’s time to start stockpiling flowers for the next half I guess


----------



## aleshapie (Jun 2, 2018)

I am kinda over the odds of catching creatures. Especially the second half.


----------



## Fresh (Jun 3, 2018)

Finished part 1! Add me if you need help finishing part 1 or need a buddy for part 2!


----------



## Bcat (Jun 3, 2018)

finished today too!


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 3, 2018)

I feel like this was the easiest event, in terms of chance rates. I barely have to work for my flowers. I'm so done fulfilling requests. Wait until part 2 comes, ugh... it'll probably drop


----------



## Themadgamer (Jun 3, 2018)

Yay, me too!  Happy to help with 2nd part of event


----------



## JoLo (Jun 3, 2018)

I’d really appreciate any help on this event as I haven’t been available to access the game much at all over the last few days. I only have 43 worker bumblecubes and 23 honeycubes so far! Unfortunately I won’t be free much over the next few days either but I’ll help and return bumblecubes whenever I can. And I always help with watering and the quarry when I’m in the game. 

I’m Jolo and my code is 7045 7899 805

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Fresh (Jun 4, 2018)

JoLo said:


> I’d really appreciate any help on this event as I haven’t been available to access the game much at all over the last few days. I only have 43 worker bumblecubes and 23 honeycubes so far! Unfortunately I won’t be free much over the next few days either but I’ll help and return bumblecubes whenever I can. And I always help with watering and the quarry when I’m in the game.
> 
> I’m Jolo and my code is 7045 7899 805
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.


Sent you a request.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 4, 2018)

All done with the first half!  Hopefully the catch rates for the second half are just as good.


----------



## aleshapie (Jun 4, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> All done with the first half!  Hopefully the catch rates for the second half are just as good.



I have doubts, but cautiously  optimistic .


----------



## aleshapie (Jun 4, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> All done with the first half!  Hopefully the catch rates for the second half are just as good.



I have doubts, but cautiously  optimistic .


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 5, 2018)

Okay, part 2 is on now & I feel like the catch rates are better this time because really, the items are repetitive. RIP.

Convinced this is basically just to compliment the Modern animals/theme because there are not much.


----------



## JoLo (Jun 5, 2018)

I still need to catch 16 WORKER Bumblecubes. If anyone could help that would be great. I haven’t got the table yet. Thank you.


----------



## calamitybot (Jun 5, 2018)

JoLo said:


> I still need to catch 16 WORKER Bumblecubes. If anyone could help that would be great. I haven’t got the table yet. Thank you.



I've just added you  I can give you all 16.


----------



## Flare (Jun 5, 2018)

Wow... my luck with the second part of this event has been atrocious...


----------



## hellFlower (Jun 6, 2018)

hi everyone, in need of some friends for the second half of this event.... most of my current friends keep giving me first half bees ><
here's my id: 6193 8849 364


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 6, 2018)

Wow ok this event feels repetitive, I wanted trees esp the screen one but who needs that much trees? Outside the campsite is a FOREST! At this point of several months of playing the game, I have so many items now & I don't think there's a point acquiring them... our campsites are still so small. There's not even an option to sell items to people... YET. Gulliver is pretty much useless, unless there are new rare villagers he can bring.

I don't have time to deal with the animals requests to get flowers too. I have given them enough bugs and fruits in their life. This might be the first flower event I won't finish since Lottie's.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 6, 2018)

I hate it when on the 2nd half of every garden event where Nintendo tells you to use Lloid to catch the 2nd half creatures. And if you catch them by yourself then you won’t finish the event.

I’m gonna see what I can do.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 6, 2018)

I’m actually doing pretty well. I’m only 2 away from having all the garden bees. I’m still quite away to go with the queen bees however


----------



## Sheando (Jun 6, 2018)

I was really happy with catch rates from the first half, but the second half is ridiculous. I’m catching about one in ten bees, or one bee for every full garden of flowers.


----------



## JoLo (Jun 6, 2018)

The success rate for catching the Queen Bumblecubes is PATHETIC! I’m trying to help as much as possible but I’ve so few Queens that I can’t be of much help. Soz


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 7, 2018)

I just got the birch-tree screen, and....

It’s a disappointment


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jun 7, 2018)

I’m also having capture results that suck. Like one bee caught out of fifteen. I like the trees. I guess the thing with giving us lots is that we can have a forest? I’d always prefer clothes though.


----------



## Flare (Jun 7, 2018)

Of course. Now that I don't need Queen Bees anymore...


----------



## Bcat (Jun 8, 2018)

Got the theater yesterday!! I honestly don’t care if I finish at this point since I have everything I want and don’t need the sparkle stone


----------



## JoLo (Jun 8, 2018)

I’ve got a couple of queens if anyone needs them


----------

